# Oscar-winning actor Karl Malden dead at 97



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090701/ap_en_mo/us_obit_malden_1


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

They beat ya to it here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=160854


----------

